
An Open Data Clinical Trial for Covid-19 Prevention - seinecle
https://www.covidtrial.io
======
convivialdingo
>>> Background A recent well controlled clinical study conducted by Didier
Raoult M.D/Ph.D, et. al in France has shown that 100% of patients that
received a combination of HCQ and Azithromycin tested negative and were
virologically cured within 6 days of treatment.

In addition, recent guidelines from South Korea and China report that
hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine are effective antiviral therapeutic
treatments for novel coronavirus.

